# Multi-vitamins - Diabetone



## Newtothis (Oct 1, 2011)

As I have dramatically changed my diet I went to Holland and Barrett today to look and buy some multi-vitamins. The very helpful assistant pointed me in the direction of 'Diabetone' tablets; one-a-day nutritional supplement suitable for people with diabetes (20 vitamins & minerals, plus L-Carnitine).

Has anyone else tried them?


----------



## cherrypie (Oct 1, 2011)

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/About_us...rt-banned-by-Advertising-Standards-Authority/  This is what DUK had to say about them.

I think the name of the tablets seduced you.

You are probably eating healthier now than you have done and a multi vitamin may not be necessary.  Lots of people take them as a preventative measure..  A cheaper one would probably suffice.


----------



## Carina1962 (Oct 1, 2011)

I used to buy these when i was first diagnosed but they are expensive so now just take a multi-vitamin from any supermarket own brand.  I do buy Co-enzyme Q10 because i take statins and i also buy omega 3 capsules and take them a couple of times a week, that is all i am happy taking at the moment.


----------



## margie (Oct 1, 2011)

If you feel that you need some supplements then it would be best to speak to a Dr, pharmacist or dietician as they will have the knowledge to know if and what you need.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 1, 2011)

I'd be sceptical about any premium I might be paying for something 'for diabetics'  (like 'diabetic' sweets, for example). I have Sanatogen A-Z multivits on prescription (although that might change as I have a medication review on Tuesday and have a feeling they might get knocked off).


----------



## Newtothis (Oct 1, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I'd be sceptical about any premium I might be paying for something 'for diabetics'  (like 'diabetic' sweets, for example). I have Sanatogen A-Z multivits on prescription (although that might change as I have a medication review on Tuesday and have a feeling they might get knocked off).



I did go in for multi-vitamins but I think I was slightly manipulated as I mentioned the newly diagnosed words  I might give my DN a call in the week and ask for some advice. I just want to ensure that I'm getting enough minerals/vitamins as I have dramatically reduced my diet. 

We live and learn..... Amanda x


----------



## shiv (Oct 1, 2011)

I've just started taking WellWoman multivitamins - I struggle with energy levels during the winter and apparently they contain the highest levels of vits B & D that you can buy without prescription. 

Like Northe, I would avoid anything that plays on the diabetes element of things - special foods/socks/vitamins etc!!


----------



## smithdas (Oct 1, 2011)

Because of my change in diet I wanted to ensure I was getting the calcium/vits etc.

SO from scoffing anyone who took multivits I have no turned into a bit of an addict 

every morning I now take 

1 multivitamins supp
1 vitamin C supp
1 calcium/vitamin D supp
1 omega 3 supp
1 cod liver oil supp

As to its effect, I dont really know but I'll say this. I havent had a cold since I started taking them and I used to get them quite regularly.

Maybe its a placebo type effect


----------



## Newtothis (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm all confused now  I should have just gone with my gut feeling and bought a jar of multi-vitamins. Don't know whether I should just take them back and see if I can get a refund? Made me a little miserable


----------



## Newtothis (Oct 1, 2011)

carina62 said:


> I used to buy these when i was first diagnosed but they are expensive so now just take a multi-vitamin from any supermarket own brand.  I do buy Co-enzyme Q10 because i take statins and i also buy omega 3 capsules and take them a couple of times a week, that is all i am happy taking at the moment.



Did you notice any difference when you we're taking them or would I just be better of buying multi-vitamins or not bother at all?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 1, 2011)

Newtothis said:


> I'm all confused now  I should have just gone with my gut feeling and bought a jar of multi-vitamins. Don't know whether I should just take them back and see if I can get a refund? Made me a little miserable



Aw, don't feel miserable! The shop lady was just trying to be helpful and I'm sure they are just as good as any other multivits, just maybe a bit more expensive. When I was first diagnosed I bought lots of 'diabetic' sweets and chocolate from Boots because I didn't think I could have the ordinary stuff.


----------



## Vicsetter (Oct 1, 2011)

I take 1000mg vitamin C tablets as they are supposed to protect against retinopathy problems.  I also take cheap on-line multivitamins, mainly because I don't eat much in the way of the 7 a day stuff.


----------



## imtrying (Oct 3, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I'd be sceptical about any premium I might be paying for something 'for diabetics'  (like 'diabetic' sweets, for example). I have Sanatogen A-Z multivits on prescription (although that might change as I have a medication review on Tuesday and have a feeling they might get knocked off).



Hi Alan, Can all diabetics get multi-vitamins on prescription? Or what criteria do they like you to meet? I really should be taking some due to my lack of vitamins in my diet, so would be useful if I could get them on prescription.Thanks.


----------



## FM001 (Oct 3, 2011)

imtrying said:


> Hi Alan, Can all diabetics get multi-vitamins on prescription? Or what criteria do they like you to meet? I really should be taking some due to my lack of vitamins in my diet, so would be useful if I could get them on prescription.Thanks.





It may surprise you how many vits you are already getting from your diet, provided you eat a good varied diet including the 5-a-day then the chances are you don't need extra vitamins.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 3, 2011)

imtrying said:


> Hi Alan, Can all diabetics get multi-vitamins on prescription? Or what criteria do they like you to meet? I really should be taking some due to my lack of vitamins in my diet, so would be useful if I could get them on prescription.Thanks.



I was prescribed them when I was diagnosed, along with numerous other stuff (I was in a dreadful state). When I had my first prescription review with my GP she said I probably didn't need them any more, but I said I would be happier to continue with them so I could be sure I was getting all necessary vitamins and she didn't argue. I suspect that if you were to ask for them having not had them prescribed before then the answer would be no. I'll let you know if they get taken off at my review tomorrow!


----------



## slipper (Oct 3, 2011)

Newtothis said:


> I'm all confused now  I should have just gone with my gut feeling and bought a jar of multi-vitamins. Don't know whether I should just take them back and see if I can get a refund? Made me a little miserable



Dont feel miserable, your decision was right at the time with the knowledge you had, now you have learnt a bit more so next time you can get another type if you want.

There, I'm all positive today


----------



## Northerner (Oct 4, 2011)

Just returned from my prescription review. The multivits were questioned, but I just said I'd prefer to keep taking them and so they have been kept on


----------



## heasandford (Oct 4, 2011)

Cynical me suggests that if you were a woman you wouldn't get them (on the basis that 'a man on his own doesn't look after himself properly' !) - although I do wonder if anyone else here has them prescribed?


----------

